# Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2004)

Auf Anregung der Mitglieder (im Besonderen sei hier oh-nemo als "Initiator" genannt) starten wir hiermit den Anglerboard - Bundesliga - Tipp.

Am 06.08. startet die Bundesliga wieder.
Bis dahin muss der Tipp abgegeben worden sein.

Zu tippen sind die ersten fünf Plätze in der richtigen  Reihenfolge (also die Uefa - Cup - Teilnehmer).

Bis jetzt haben wir für dieses "Bundesligazocken" noch keinen Sponsor, wer sich also mit einbringen will ist gerne gesehen. 

Einfach eine Mail an 
Marketing@Anglerboard.de
schicken.

Sollten wir keinen Sponsor finden, werden wir uns natürlich trotzdem was für den/die Gewinner einfallen lassen.

Hier die Spiele vom ersten Spieltag:

 06.08.04   Werder Bremen   :   FC Schalke 04    
 07.08.04 15:30 Borussia Dortmund   :   VfL Wolfsburg    
 07.08.04 15:30 DSC Arminia Bielefeld   :   Borussia M'gladbach    
 07.08.04 15:30 1.FC Kaiserslautern   :   1.FC Nürnberg    
 07.08.04 15:30 Bayer 04 Leverkusen   :   Hannover 96    
 07.08.04 15:30 SC Freiburg   :   Hansa Rostock    
 07.08.04 15:30 Hertha BSC Berlin   :   VfL Bochum    
 07.08.04 15:30 Hamburger SV   :   FC Bayern München    
 07.08.04 15:30 VfB Stuttgart   :   1.FSV Mainz 05 

Und jetzt viel Spass beim Tippen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

Mein Tipp:

VfB Stuttgart
Werder Bremen
VfL Bochum
SC Freiburg
Schalke04

Ok,ok...
Da ist natürlich ne Menge Träumerei dabei, aber warum nicht)))


----------



## oh-nemo (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

Thomas, erstmal vielen Dank das Du sowas in kürzester Zeit mal eben möglich machst #r 
Mein Tip muss erstmal "reiflich" überlegt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

Was so einfach geht wie so ne Bundesligazockerrunde zu installieren, geht immer schnell))
Andere Sachen dauern dafür auch mal etwas länger.
Überleg Dir Deinen Tipp gut, mit meinem werde ich wohl ziemlich weit vorne mit dabei sein))


----------



## petipet (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

Hallo Thomas,

von mir natürlich auch ein dickes DANKE PLUS! Muß mir das wie mein Vorposter *oh-nemo* auch erst mal überlegen. Dein Tip, mit Vfl Bochum auf dem 3. Platz wäre natürlich für einen Bochumfan schon fast das Nonplusultra. Na, mal schaun was ich tippe. 5 Richtige ist schon schwer - macht die Sache aber noch spannender.

Gruß...peter#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*



> 5 Richtige ist schon schwer - macht die Sache aber noch spannender.


So dachte ich auch)


----------



## Pickerfan (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

Das hat ja klasse geklappt. Danke Thomas.Jetzt gehts erstmal ans überlegen


----------



## oh-nemo (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Was so einfach geht wie so ne Bundesligazockerrunde zu installieren, geht immer schnell))
> Andere Sachen dauern dafür auch mal etwas länger.
> Überleg Dir Deinen Tipp gut, mit meinem werde ich wohl ziemlich weit vorne mit dabei sein))



Ich vermisse bei Dir den FC. Bavaria 
Du bist wohl jetzt schon raus


----------



## Magic_Moses (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

1. Bayern München
2. Bayer Leverkusen
3. Schalke 04
4. Werder Bremen
5. VfB Stuttgart

Als ersten Preis hätte ich gerne je eine komplette Jerkbait- und Pilker-Ausrüstung, eine Rutentasche, einen Karpfenkescher, eine Sitzkiepe, 'ne Kiste Licher Pils und für Thomas die Teflon-Pfanne. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*



> Ich vermisse bei Dir den FC. Bavaria


Mit Absicht, ich mag die nicht, ich gönns denen nicht, einmal muss es ja klappen.
Weil die jetzt auch den Magath von Stuttgart geklaut haben, solls gleich zweimal nicht klappen)


----------



## Knobbes (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

Mein Tipp ist:
Stuttgart
Freiburg
Leverkusen 
Kaiserslautern
Dortmund

Mal schauen was dabei raus kommt.
gruss Knobbes


----------



## Killerwels (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

1. Bayern München
2. Schalke 04
3. Werder Bremen
4. Hamburger SV
5. Borussia Mönchengladbach  #g 

Wäre es nicht möglich, ebenfalls den jeweiligen Spieltag zu Tippen?
Würde mich auch als "Helfer" zur Verfügung stellen 

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## oh-nemo (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

Oha,das ist ganz schön schwierig.
Mein Tip 
1.)FC. Bayern München
2.)Schalke 04
3.)Hamburger Sport Verein 
4.)VFB Stuttgart
5.)Werder Bremen

schaun mer mal....


----------



## powermike1977 (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

moin!
kann mir vorstellen, dass ne tiprunde pro spieltag schwierig wird. wuerde trotzdem mit freude dabei sein!
mein tip

1. FC bayern
2. b. leverkusen
3. stuttgart
4. b. dortmund
5. werder bremen


----------



## Killerwels (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

Vielleicht sollte man dann die Anzahl auf 50 begrenzen !?! Und dann so eine Art Tabelle machen. Für den richtigen Tipp gibt es 10 Punkte ( S. N. U. ) Dann kann man vielleicht noch Tippen wieviele Tore am Spieltag fallen oder wieviel Gelbe, Gelb-Rote oder Rote Karten vergeben werden  u.s.w dafür gibt es dann halt auch Punkte.
Ich hätte Spaß daran so etwas zu "Verwalten".

Wer interesse hat, kann mir ja ne PM schicken damit ich sehe, wieviele Leute mitmachen wollen und ich mir gedanken machen kann wie wir das Gestallten könnten.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## sbiro (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

Mein Tipp:
Bayern Münschen


----------



## Alexander2781 (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

Warum so umständlich, wir könnten doch die Ergebnisse tippen, das wäre nur mal so eine Idee, z. B. HSV gegen FC Bayern München 1:3 usw.

Gruß
Alexander2781


----------



## Alexander2781 (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

Aha, man sollte immer alle Beiträge durchlesen, bevor man drauflosschreibt. Ich habe gerade gesehen, daß über das Tippen von Bundesligabegnungen schon diskutiert wurde, ich würde das totat klasse finden.


----------



## Discocvw (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

Moin, moin in Vorfreude auf die kommende Saison werde ich auch schon jetzt meinen Tipp abgeben.

1. FC Bayern München
2. Dortmund
3. Leverkusen
4. Stuttgard
5. Werder Bremen


----------



## Killerwels (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

Wie gesagt, wer interesse an eine "Tippgemeinschaft" hat ne kurze *PM* an mich, damit das eigentlich Thema diese Threats nicht entgleist  :q


----------



## hechtrudi (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

1.schalke O4
 2.bayern MÜnchen
 3.dortmund
 4.werder
 5.stuttgard


----------



## südlicht (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

... mir ist da fast alles egal.... nur eins weiss ich :

mein FCK wird nach der kommenden Saison international spielen!  :q 

... und wenn all meine Träume in Erfüllung gehen, steigt der FC Hollywood mitsamt Quälix ab  :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*



> ... und wenn all meine Träume in Erfüllung gehen, steigt der FC Hollywood mitsamt Quälix ab


Da träum ich mit)


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

So, für den hier ausgeschriebenen Modus haben wir auch schon einen Sponsor gefunden.

*Unser Partner Angelzentrum Steinsöya (www.Smoela.de) spendiert dem Gewinner und einem Begleiter(in) 6 Übernachtungen mit Verpflegung auf Smöla bei eigener Anfahrt 2006.*

Den Termin macht der Gewinner dann direkt mit Rolf auf Smöla aus.
Kanu zum Meerforellenangeln in den Schären ist mit dabei, Kutter mietet man je nach Wetter/Bedarf vor Ort.

@ Killerwels:
Setz Dich mal wegen der Tippgemeinschaft mit mir in Verbindung, da kriegen wir sicher was hin.


----------



## Stefan1611 (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

Mein Tipp:

1) Bayern München
2) Bayern München B-Team
3) Amateure Bayern München
4) Mainz
5) Club
 #v  #v  #v  #v  #v  #v  #v  #v  #v 
Auch nur ein Traum, wenn Dortmund noch absteigen würde!!! Aber die ersten drei Teams sind das Stärkste was Deutschland zu bieten hat. Leider unrealistisch.

Gruss Stefan


----------



## petipet (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

Werder Bremen

Bayern München#w 

Schalke 04

Vfb Stuttgart

Vfl Bochum

*Jo, so tippe ich mal drauflos.*

Gruß Sprockytown...peter#h


----------



## Rotauge (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

Das ist ja so wie beim Formel 1 Tippen  #u 

Also besser wäre, wenn wir die Enzelbegegnungen tippen könnten. Muss ich mal checken, ob sowas nicht pflegeleicht initiert werden könnte.


----------



## Rotauge (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

Also ich hab ein PHP-Script gefunden für die neue Bundesligasaison, könnte Dok dann sogar hier einbauen. Wenn Interesse besteht, kurze Mail an mich.


----------



## NorbertF (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

1. FC Bayern 
2. Stuttgart
3. Bremen
4. Bochum
5. Dortmund

naja warum nicht 

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Alf Stone (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

Jawohl, jeden Spieltag tippen ist viel besser.  #6 

Das sichert dem Sponsor auch jede Woche Aufmerksamkeit zu.
Besser als wenn alle tippen und nach einem Jahr mal wieder schauen, was so passiert ist.

Bei Bedarf helfe ich auch gerne bei Pflege und Auswertung.

Petri Alf


----------



## Tulpe (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

und nun die richtige reihenfolge: 

1. Bremen
2. Stuttgart
3. Bayern
4. Hertha BSC
5. Dortmund


----------



## oh-nemo (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> So, für den hier ausgeschriebenen Modus haben wir auch schon einen Sponsor gefunden.
> 
> *Unser Partner Angelzentrum Steinsöya (www.Smoela.de) spendiert dem Gewinner und einem Begleiter(in) 6 Übernachtungen mit Verpflegung auf Smöla bei eigener Anfahrt 2006.*



Thomas ,Spitzenmässiger Preis,Danke für Deinen Einsatz  

Die Vorschläge von den anderen Boardies,jede Spielbegegnung zu tippen is ja nicht schlecht aber ein ganz anderes Ding.
Hier wird jetzt der *SAISONTIP* gezockt.
Und das ist gut so


----------



## Angelwinni (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

Hallo zusammen, ne Suuuper Idee.
 Geht doch noch was außer Angeln und Football.

 Also hier mein Tipp:

 F.C. Bayern München
 Bayer Leverkusen
 S.V. Werder Bremen
 VfL Bochum
 Hamburger SV

 Na das wär doch gelacht, wenn das nicht so kommt!


----------



## oh-nemo (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*



			
				Angelwinni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen, ne Suuuper Idee.
> Geht doch noch was außer Angeln und Football.
> 
> Also hier mein Tipp:
> ...



Hey Winni,Du kommst doch aus Dortmund,haste da nich jemand im Tip vergessen?


----------



## Pikeman (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

Und nun der ultimative Tip von der Waterkant:#4 
1)Hamburger SV#v #g #v 
2)Bayern München:e 
3)Bayer Leverkusen:e 
4)Borussia Dortmund:e 
5)Werder Bremen:e 

Wundert mich,daß das noch keiner von Euch getippt hat......:q :q :q 

Folgende Preise hätte ich gerne:
1)All´das,was sich Magic Moses gewünscht hat
2)Die Angelausrüstung von Magic Moses 


Bedanke mich schon `mal im voraus!
Tolle Idee mit dem Spiel#h ---einziges Manko:  *Zu leicht!!!!!!#u *


----------



## Magic_Moses (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*



			
				Pikeman schrieb:
			
		

> Folgende Preise hätte ich gerne:
> 1)All´das,was sich Magic Moses gewünscht hat
> 2)Die Angelausrüstung von Magic Moses


Meine Angelausrüstung bekommst du nicht, dafür hast du zu schlecht getippt.
Wer auf Hamburg tippt, hat noch nicht mal ein Klemmblei als Preis verdient :q 

Ich schreib' euch ne Karte aus Schweden!


----------



## oh-nemo (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*



			
				Magic_Moses schrieb:
			
		

> Wer auf Hamburg tippt, hat noch nicht mal ein Klemmblei als Preis verdient :q


Komm Du mir mal unter die Fittiche


----------



## swordfisch (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

Na das noch mal ein Superpreis, hier mein Tipp:

1. Bayern München
2. Bayer Leverkusen
3. Werder Bremen
4. Stuttgart
5. Dortmund


----------



## snofla (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

so dann will ich auch mal


1. WERDER BREMEN
2. STUTTGART
3. HAMBURG
4. BAYERN MÜNCHEN
5. BORUSSIA M´GLADBACH :l


----------



## Pickerfan (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

1. Bayern
2. Schalke
3. Leverkusen
4. Dortmund
5. Werder
und am ende wird Blödefeld Meister


----------



## scholle01 (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

Ja dann ich auch.........

1. Bremen
2. Stuttgart
3. München
4. Dortmund
5. M'gladbach

))


----------



## efish (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

1. S04
2. Werder
3. BVB 09
4. Bayern
5. Bayer

Dank des Kugelblitzes ... leider!:c

efish


----------



## Angelwinni (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Winni,Du kommst doch aus Dortmund,haste da nich jemand im Tip vergessen?


 
Hallo Jörg#h ,

nenenene da hab ich mich nicht vertan, ich wohne leider mitten im Feindesland. #v Mein Herz gehört seit 37 Jahren den Blau Weißen von der Castroper Straße dem VFL Bochum#v . 
:g Zu den Schwarz Gelben mit all ihren Millionen und all denen die noch mehr Millionen dahin schleppen, fällt mir nichts mehr ein!

Ich hoffe beim HSV kehrt auch mal wieder Ruhe ein, und sie lassen sich im oberen drittel blicken.

Gruß
Angelwinni#h


----------



## oh-nemo (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*



			
				Angelwinni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jörg#h ,
> 
> Ich hoffe beim HSV kehrt auch mal wieder Ruhe ein, und sie lassen sich im oberen drittel blicken.
> 
> ...



Winni,Danke.
Das wird schon mit dem HSV.
Die haben sich diese Saison Super verstärkt.
Bis dann...
Bochum war ja letztes Jahr echt gut,mal sehen was Neuruhrer so zaubert.


----------



## Fischbox (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

Moin#h

Ok, dann will ich auch mal. Diese Saison gibt das 'ne kleine Überraschung :z !!!

1. #v  HSV #v (das ist aber nicht die eigentliche Überraschung)
2. Bayer Leverkusen
3. Schalke 04
4. FC Bayern "Misthaufen" München (schon überraschender, aber besser sind die halt nicht #c)
5. VFB Stuttgart 

...aber ich gehe mal davon aus, das ich meine erste Angelreise zum Angelzentrum auf Smöla komplett selbst finanzieren muß


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*



> ...aber ich gehe mal davon aus, das ich meine erste Angelreise zum Angelzentrum auf Smöla komplett selbst finanzieren muß


Selber schuld wenn Du den kommenden Meister VfB nur auf den 5. Platz setzt - das kann ja nix werden mit richtig tippen)


----------



## KypDurron (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

1. VfB Stuttgart
2. FC Bayern München
3. Bayer 04 Leverkusen 
4. Schalke 04
5. VFL Wolfsburg


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

Sauber, KypDurron (wie komt man eigentlich zu sonem Nick??):
Endlich noch ein Stuttgarter Fan))))


----------



## vk58 (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*



			
				südlicht schrieb:
			
		

> ... und wenn all meine Träume in Erfüllung gehen, steigt der FC Hollywood mitsamt Quälix ab :g


#g Auf Deine herrlichen Träume#v


----------



## vk58 (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

1. Dortmund
2. FC Bayern München 
3. HSV
4. Stuttgart
5. Werder Bremen


----------



## Reppi (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

Ihr habt ja alle keine Ahnung..--)))))

Bayern (leider)
Schalke
Leverkusen
Hamburg
Werder

Mein Vorschlag:
Man tippt die gesammte Abschlusstabelle, die aber jeden Spieltag ausgewertet wird; d.h.
wenn eine Mannschaft richtig getippt wurde bekommt man Punkte dafür.
Bsp. 1.Spieltag Schalke 2. Platz (mal Spieltag= 1 Pkt)
       5.Spieltag Schalke 2.         (mal 5 Punkte...usw.)
Gruss Uwe


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*



> Mein Vorschlag:
> Man tippt die gesammte Abschlusstabelle, die aber jeden Spieltag ausgewertet wird; d.h.
> wenn eine Mannschaft richtig getippt wurde bekommt man Punkte dafür.



Ganz einfach:
Diese Tipprunde hier geht einfach um die ersten 5 Plätze.

Für alle weiteren Vorschläge (z. B. so ne Art Toto - Tipprunde vor jedem Spieltag o. ä.) können wir ja extra was organisieren.
Rotauge hat ja schon was von nem Programm gemunkelt, mittels dem sowas einfach zu machen sein soll.
Da werden wir schon was hinkriegen.


----------



## wodibo (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

Ich war zwar schon auf Smøla aber doppelt hält besser :m


1. VFB Stuttgart (Oh Gott die Schwaben :v )
2. Schalke 04 (wärn mir als erster Lieber #6 )
3. Bayern München (mit Schiribonus :v )
4. Hertha BSC ( zu mehr reicht es leider nicht :c )
5. Bayer Leverkusen ( die wolln nicht wieder zweiter werden :q )

Sodele und jetzt könnt Ihr aufhören mit tippen :m


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

1. FC Bayern
2. SV Werder Bremen 
3. FC Schalke 04 
4. Borussia Dortmund 
5. Vfb Stuttgart


----------



## Zanderkisser (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

1. FC Bayern
2. Schalke 04
3. Bremen
4. Dortmund
5. Stuttgart


----------



## BigEarn (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

Also, dann will ich auch mal tippen, auch wenn der 3. Platz für meine Chaos-Borussen wieder einmal unerreicht bleiben wird :c 

1.Bayern München
2.Bayer Leverkusen
3.Bor. Dortmund #v 
4.Schlacke 04 
5.Werner Bremen
Mal sehen, wo wir wirklich landen...werd wohl schnell wieder lieber angeln gehen statt Fussball gucken #d

Petri an alle

BigEarn


----------



## buddha (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

Hallo Kollegen,
hier mein Tip:

1) 1. FC Köln
2) ...............

Ach ne, dat geht ja gar nicht  :c  :c  :c 

Man darf doch noch träumen dürfen :q 

Aber in 2 Jahren bestimmt!!! Mit Overrath (Präsi), Callmund (Manager) und Daum (Chef-Trainer) :m  :m  :m 

Jetzt aber:
1) FC Bayern
2) VFB Stuttgard
3) Schalke 04
4) Borussia Dortmund
5) Bayer Leverkusen

Viel Glück,
Ape the Buddha ##


----------



## powermike1977 (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

ihr koellner traeumt echt immernoch vom daum als trainer. war wohl der einzige, mit dem koelln mal 5 minuten nicht um den abstieg bangen musste #y#y#y oder waren die leute einfach nur froh, dass sie ihr dreckskoks endlich ma losgeworden sind!
petri heil!


----------



## Alexander2781 (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

@ Thomas9904

Wird hier die Tabelle nach dem ersten Spieltag, oder am Ende der Saison getippt???

Gruß
Alexander2781


----------



## Garfield0815 (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

Dann probier ich auch mal:
1. Werder Bremen
2. Bayern München
3. Schalke 04
4. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
5. VFL Bochum

Schau'n mer mal  :q  :q


----------



## levalex (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

Erklährt mich ruhig für verrückt!!

1-Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2-Borussia Dortmund
3-Bayern München
4-Fc Schalke
5-Werder Bremen

Gruß Alex


----------



## buddha (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*



			
				powermike1977 schrieb:
			
		

> ihr koellner traeumt echt immernoch vom daum als trainer. war wohl der einzige, mit dem koelln mal 5 minuten nicht um den abstieg bangen musste #y#y#y oder waren die leute einfach nur froh, dass sie ihr dreckskoks endlich ma losgeworden sind!
> petri heil!



Der Daum is schon Klasse un Köln is der ideale Verein für den! Und macht nicht jeder mal Fehler?? 

Schön Jrööss no Nüüss *ihr Windbüggele,
Ape the Buddha ##


----------



## Rudi (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

Moin,

klasse da werde ich auch mal meinen Tipp abgeben:

1.) Bayern München
2.) Hamburger SV
3.) Borussia Dortmund
4.) Schalke 04
5.) Mainz 05


Rudi. 
Bei Platz 1/2 kann es auch durchaus andersum sein. 

Jungs ich möchte euch nochmal ein wirklich Superprogramm zur Bundesligastatistik vorstellen. http://members.aol.com/blwindows


----------



## Laggo (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

1.Werder
2.Bayern
3.Dortmund
4.Stuttgard
5.Schalke

Oh Gott, Schon wieder 2 Wochen feiern #g 

@ all Hamburgunterdieersten5wähler
Könnt Ihr mir mal was von dem Zeug schicken was Ihr raucht #6  #6  #6


----------



## oh-nemo (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*



			
				Laggo schrieb:
			
		

> 1.Werder
> 2.Bayern
> 3.Dortmund
> 4.Stuttgard
> ...



Mein Lieber Laggo
1. Nichtraucher
2. Ailton spielt nicht mehr bei Bremen
3. Diese Saison musst Du wohl 2 Wochen heulen und nicht feiern,ausser Du kommst mal zu uns nach Hamburch rüber


----------



## Forellenudo (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

Ich werde nicht soviel schreiben,ich sage nur soviel,das Borussia Mönchengladbach Deutscher Meister wird #v  #v  #v  #v 

Gruß Udo #h  #h


----------



## Pickerfan (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

Wenn das zutrifft bring ich höchstpersönlich ne Kiste Bier zum Feiern zu Dir


----------



## Fitti (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

Als Schalker:
1. Stuttgart
2. Bayern München
3. SCHALKE 04
4. Werder Bremen
5. Hertha BSC Berlin


----------



## AndiHH (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

Morgen zusammen,

Also ich Tipp Das die die Bayern wieder Meister werden (Leider)::v :c F
          2. FC Schalke 04#v 
          3.Bayer 04 Leverkusen#y 
          4.Borussia Mönchengladbach#r 
          5.Hamburger SV#u 


    Gruß AndiHH


----------



## Puskas (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

Hallo zusammen. Ich bin noch nicht lange dabei. Ich hoffe ich darf einfach so mitmachen. Bin naehmlich ein ziehmlich verrueckter Fussballfan. Ich gebe einfach mal meinen Tip ab.


1. Bayer Muenchen (Gott, lass es bitte nicht geschehen)

2. Borussia Dortmund 

3. Schalke 04

4. Hamburger SV (meine grosse Liebe)

5. Bayer Leverkusen

So, irgendwie bin ich davon nicht ganz ueberzeugt aber dieses Jahr wird es ziehmlich spannend. Glaube ich zumindestens. 

Gruss an alle Fussball-Fans !!!!  :z


----------



## Alexander2781 (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

Hier mein Tip:

1. FC Bayern München (ist doch klar!)
2. FC Schalke 04
3. Werder Bremen
4. Borussia Dortmund
5. Bayer Leverkusen


Gruß
Alexander2781


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

So Jungs/Mädels, der Saisonstart rückt langsam näher, damit die letzten Chancen die Reise nach Norwegen durch en richtigen Tipp zu gewinnen (www.smoela.de).
Haltet Euch also ran, denn alles was nach Anpfif an Tipps eingeht, wird nicht mehr gewertet (falls ich es verpennen sollte, den Thread zu schliessen).


----------



## Ripfish (3. August 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

Hallo Community,

der Ball ist rund, ein Spiel dauert 90 min und in der Regel gewinnt immer der VfB Stuttgart!   :m    Daher jetzt hier der einzig wahre Tipp:

1. VfB Stuttgart    #6 
2. FC Dr. Merk (Bayern München)   :r 
3. Werder Bremen (Was ist grün und stinkt nach Fisch??... SV Wärdäääär!!! :v 
4. Arminia Bielefeld  #r 
5. Bayer Leverkusen 

Sport frei und Petri Heil aus dem Bördekreis!


----------



## Ramon (3. August 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

Bayern München
FC Schalke 04
Werder Bremen
Bayer Leverkusen
Wolfsburg


----------



## UlliT1964 (3. August 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

Leider kann ich als HSV-Fan den Optimismus nicht teilen. Es wird wie immer sein. Große Euphorie vor der Saison, große Ernüchterung nach den ersten Spielen, große Tränen nach der Hinrunde, großes Aufholen in der Rückrunde und dann ein gammliger Mittelfeldplatz :q

Aber hier nun mein Tipp:

1. Bayern München (leider)
2. Werder Bremen
3. Bayer Leverkusen
4. Bor. Dortmund
5. VfB Stuttgart

Gruß
Ulli


----------



## Tarpon (3. August 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

1. FC Bayern
2. Leverkusen
3. Stuttgart
4. Bremen 
5. Schalke


----------



## Rotauge (3. August 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

1. Fc Bayern München
2. Schalke 04
3. VFB Stuttgart
4. Bayer Leverkusen
5. Hertha BSC


----------



## lector (3. August 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

Mein Tipp:

1. Bayern München
2. Schalke 04
3. Werder Bremen
4. Leverkusen
5. Borussia MG

Gruß Tom  :m


----------



## angelfreak1990 (5. August 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

meine tipps sind:

1.bremen
2.dortmund
3.mgladbach
4.kaiserslautern
5.leverkusen
6.freiburg
7.bochum
8.bayern münchen
9.stuttgart


----------



## schwedi (5. August 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

Dann möchte ich auch mal

1. Bayern München
2. Bremen
3. Stuttgart
4. Schalke 04
5. Leverkusen


----------



## DonJohnson (5. August 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

und ich auch!!!

1. Bayern München
2. Schalke 04
3. Werder Bremen
4. VFB Stuttgart
5. BVB
6. SC Freiburg

:z ole ole


----------



## soeketroete (6. August 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

16. Bayern München
17. HSV
18. Kaiserslautern ...
und die Welt ist wieder in Ordnung.
Fortuna Düsseldorf steigt in die zwiete Liga auf und spielt 2006 wieder erstklassig und gewinnt 2008 die Champions League...
und gerade kommt Mamai um die Ecke und sagt, dass ich morgens keine Drogen nehmen sol...


----------



## tanner (6. August 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

1.Schalke 04
2. ist mir egal
@ clemens!!! F 95!!! 2060 2. Liga und 2080 CL, ich werds nicht miterleben


----------



## soeketroete (6. August 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

@tanner
..wusste gar nicht, dass du Schalke-Fan bist...was ist denn mit dem ehrwürdigen SCM? Hat da nicht mal der legendäre Sprawasser gespielt?


----------



## Alf Stone (6. August 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

Kurz vor ultimo hier meine Tipps:

1. Bayern München
2. Werder Bremen
3. Schalke 04
4. Bayer Leverkusen
5. Hertha BSC

Petri Alf


----------



## snoekbaars (6. August 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

1.Herta
 2.Freiburg
 3.Schalke
 4.Bayern
 5.Dortmund


----------



## Willi62 (6. August 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

So, dann will ich auch mal bevor es zu Spät ist.

1. Bayern München (leider)
2. Werder Bremen
3. Schalke 04
4. Dortmund
5. Hamburger SV


PS: Bei meiner Wunschtabelle währe natürlich der HSV ganz oben !
Gruß
Willi62


----------



## Willi62 (6. August 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

Dann will ich auch mal bevor es zu spät ist.

1. Bayern München (leider)
2. Werder Bremen
3. Schalke 04
4. Dortmund
5. Hamburger SV

PS: Bei einer Wunschliste währe der HSV natürlich ganz oben.

Willi62


----------



## snoekbaars (6. August 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

Leute ... jetzt schaut doch mal ... Bremen und Schalke könnten lediglich bis Samstag kurz hinter einanderr so weit oben in der Tabelle sein, und das nur, wenn sie unentschieden spielen.
 Denn: ist das Spiel nicht heute GEGENEINANDER.
 Wenn eine von beiden Mannschatfen gewinnt kann nur einer der beiden Vereine oben in der Tabelle sein.
 Zumindestens nach dem ersten Spieltag!!
 Logisch? Oder belehrt mich eines besseren.

 CU
 Ralph


----------



## Matzinger (6. August 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

Super Idee.

Mein Tip:

1. Bayern
2. Leverkusen
3. Schalke 04
4. Stuttgart
5. Kaiserslautern


Obwohl ich alter HSVer bin:

Nach dem Grottenkick im UI-Cup wird gerade mal Platz 15 rausspringen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard Bundesligatipp*

Logisch ist das logisch, snoekbar, 
aber hier gehts ja nicht um die Tabelle vom ersten Spieltag, sondern um den Ausgang der Meisterschaft, wo durchaus beide nebeneinander stehen können.
Ich schliesse hiermit mal den Thread, wer jetzt seinen tipp noch nicht abgegeben hat, hat Pech gehabt.
Allen Tippern wünsche ich viel Glück.


----------

